# mapa de karnaugh de 8 variables



## lym (Jun 27, 2010)

hola, bueno mi problema es que tengo que simplificar un circuito de 8 variables de entrada con4 de salida, en un principio eh probado con el programa boole deusto, pero se cuelga al evaluar ese problema. Quisiera saber si hay algun otro metodo para hacer dicha simplificacion o si existe otro programa mas potente que el boole deusto para que lo resuelva, de ante muchas gracias por su interes.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 27, 2010)

Hola lym

Hay muchos programas que puede hacer lo que requieres pero cuestan algo de dinero.
Los que son gratis, algunos son mejores que otros pero dejan algo que desear.

Probablemente alguien, Aquí, te recomiende algo mejor que el Boole deusto que es gratis.

Mientras tanto yo te recomiendo que entres al siguiente enlace y veras cuanta información hay al respecto

karnaugh
En Google.com
http://www.google.com.mx/#hl=es&source=hp&q=karnaugh&btnG=Buscar+con+Google&rlz=1R2ADRA_esMX346&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=16d901d9180ca74d

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## blackpic (Jun 27, 2010)

Bueno yo por mi parte te digo que es algo sencillo y como dice el amigo Mr Carlos empiese a buscar informacion en google que en contraras bastante...

y cualquier duda estamos aqui para darte una mano pero como dicen los profesores si no buscas informacion, no lee, no tendras duda de lo que quieres preguntar o mejor dicho no sabras sobre que preguntar... y cuando te respondan no sabras de lo que te estan hablando ya que no conoceras algunos terminos usados... 

haci que lo mejor es que busques informacion y luego preguntes si tienes alguna duda al respecto....


----------



## gemoram (Jul 28, 2010)

un buen programa para hacer este mapa es el BOOLE DEUSTO es un freeware !!! muy efectivo y contiene mas aplicaciones para circuitos secuenciales, o combinatorios (lo que quieres)


----------



## MGustavo (Jul 28, 2010)

*Karnaught* es fácil de realizar hasta 5 variables (un mapa completo o dos solapados). Para más de 5 variables suelen usarse otros métodos: *Quine-McCluskey*.

http://logica-digital.blogspot.com/2007/11/el-mapa-de-karnaugh.html

Saludos!


----------

